# Top 25 items to prep with.



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

I know everyones list is alot longer than 25 items, but I am hoping this thread might help me to aquire something I might be forgetting.

Heres mine, not in order of must have, except #1

1. TP
2. Vinegar
3. Peroxide
4. Rubbing alcohol
5. Guns and ammo
6. Alcohol (for drinkin and bartering)
7. Tobacco
8. Candy
9. Cocoa
10. wheat berries
11. Rice
12. Sugar
13. Heirloom seeds
14. Freezers full of meat 
15. multiple sources of power. (solar, wind, hydro, generator)
16. Diesel fuel
17. gas
18. all needed things to cut chop and burn wood for heat
19. Vegatables
20. canning jars and lids.
21. baking powder and soda
22. borax
23. toiletries.
24 medical supplies (bandages. aspirin, etc...
25. WATER


Hope to get lots of input. ... 

The time seems to be drawing more and more near to inevitable insanity when the money is worth less and its worthless value today.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> I know everyones list is alot longer than 25 items, but I am hoping this thread might help me to aquire something I might be forgetting.
> 
> Heres mine, not in order of must have, except #1
> 
> ...


Good Post! I would add salt, chlorine bleach, matches, a fishing rig, and a hot looking chick!


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Good Post! I would add salt, chlorine bleach, matches, a fishing rig, and a hot looking chick!


Got all them, thinking maybe 2 good looking chicks, just in case


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Books and a guitar (and some tablature books if you don't know how to play).


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Got all them, thinking maybe 2 good looking chicks, just in case


Hey, you got a lot of stuff to carry!:dunno:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

How are you going to keep the freezers full of meat if there is no electricity? Sure you might have a generator, but what happens when the gas runs out or your generator gets stolen? I'd be canning that meat if I were you. 

Add Salt, Bleach, matches, sewing items (needles/threads), motor oil.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Since it's not only about food...I'll add this:
reading glasses, prescription glasses, contact lens and solution...

And don't forget brooms...I have four


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Lighting? flashlights/batteries/lanterns/candles
FIRE EXTINGUISHER
Some kind of outdoor cooking impliment/grill
charcoal?
Salt 
bleach/pool shock/means of water purification


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Books and a guitar (and some tablature books if you don't know how to play).


Throw in a banjo, fiddle and mandolin and we could have us a good ole time. :2thumb:

How about some plastic sheeting for broken windows
Duct tape
Fasteners- nails, screws, bolts, etc.
Pencils and paper
Although it's been mentioned a couple times; SALT. Many, many uses. Like making ice cream.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd scratch the freezer off the list. If it's a long-term situation it would be dangerous to be advertising that you have supplies by having the noise of a generator running. If it's a short-term situation you could run the generator but what a pain. There's the expense of the gas, refueling it periodically, the noise, and the smell. But I know a lot of people on here have freezers and will keep them. :dunno: 

Canning lids and jars...one of my favorite subjects! If you're going to can your harvest from your survival garden you'll need enough jars for at least one jar of food a day...365 jars in a year. 365 lids divided by 12 lids in a box...about 30 dozen boxes. Each year, since you're not supposed to re-use the lids. 

And gosh, our family would need more than one jar of food a day, so that's...3 jars a day times 365 days in a year... 1095 jars and lids for a year! WOW! 

Of course not everything we eat has to come from a jar. I just like to see if people really realize what they'd need to get by if something long-term really happened!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Throw in a banjo, fiddle and mandolin and we could have us a good ole time. :2thumb:
> 
> How about some plastic sheeting for broken windows
> Duct tape
> ...


Family Dollar Store had 8 X 10 tarps for $1 to be used for sheeting for lots of things--I meant to get a few--thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well besides the stuff that's been mentioned already: salt, bleach, etc...

A map is always good in ANY kit. 

What we did was buy a regular new map (those crappy ones u get free from any gas station), and have it laminated. It hangs in the hallway like a picture and I've pulled it off the wall a times or 2 during storms. Has came in handy even when we didn't have to take it with us by being able to see how close anything is.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*How are you going to use those canning jars? Need a canner, pots and pans, utensils (for canning and eating), cups, coffee pot, sifter or strainer, milk, antibacterial ointment, Band-Aids, sewing needles, thread (could need it for stitches and fabrics) and don't forget fruit to go with your vegetables. There are so much more like pot holders and cards or some type of games, but I'm out of time. The others will have even better ideas.*


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

RevWC said:


> Good Post! I would add salt, chlorine bleach, matches, a fishing rig, and *a hot looking chick!*


meh, I just want a lady good looking enough to turn *ME* on, anything extra is _*trouble*_  

:lolsmash:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, not sure how far along you are in your preps all together, but …..

Anything you use now that you just absolutely can not get along without, add to the list…..

SALT, SALT AND MORE SALT!!!! Salt was once used as money. You can’t store enough of it and it’s cheap….for now…

You had TP as #1. I would make it #3. 1 would be water 2 would be salt and 3 would be TP…just saying…

As far as your freezers, you could use solar if you really want to keep them. That would be your only long term solution to that. And it actually would not require that much of a system to run them, if in fact that was the only thing you ran off the solar. They only have to be run once a day and only for a short duration. 

Water water everywhere, not a drop to drink. Water storage is a have to, which you covered, but make sure you have filtration too.

Ya got land to plant/grow those seeds on? 

Skills also should be on the list, IMHO.

Jimmy


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Ur5hittingMe said:


> I know everyones list is alot longer than 25 items, but I am hoping this thread might help me to aquire something I might be forgetting.
> 
> Heres mine, not in order of must have, except #1
> 
> ...


These are very boring items but just consider

Hammers, nails, saws, screws and screwdrivers, wrenches of all kinds. Plumbing tools and equipment, solder, flux, fittings, torches.
Shovels, spades and garden eqipment.
Electrical tools, wire, parts, connectors, switches, recepticles.
Roofing repair stock, tools, tar and tarps.
Ladders, rope, ascenders, rappelling equipment.

The list goes on and on.

There will be a need for all of these things and more after a major event. We had a tornado rip through the town we lived in several years ago. People stopped laughing at me for storing sheets of plywood, shingles, tarps and tar about 3 seconds after the storm passed. I needed to replace only three panels of plywood. I had them installed and tarped over before the rains came about two hours later. We stayed dry and comfortable while they watched as thier drywall got wet and fell down. The gal next door demanded that I give her two sheets of plywood because I did not need them but she did. That evil woman got nothing from us due to the fact that she repeatedly called the police or code enforcement people on us hundreds of times.

This was a very minor event in the big scheme of things but I hope it will serve the purpose. Due to my situation I will need to survive in place. I will barter my services and talents for the items that I have overlooked in my own preps. I am working hard toward having everything I might need but I know there is much I have overlooked. I read this site to gather as much information as possible for increasing my suvivability, post event. Each time I read a list someone has posted there is at least one item that has been overlooked.

TOOLS, KNOWLEDGE, INVENTIVENESS, COMPONENTS (PARTS), PATIENCE AND SKILLS ARE MY MOST NEEDED PREPS.


----------



## TongaTebah (Dec 31, 2011)

*Beyond the basics*



Ur5hittingMe said:


> I know everyones list is alot longer than 25 items, but I am hoping this thread might help me to aquire something I might be forgetting.
> 
> Heres mine, not in order of must have, except #1
> 
> ...


Great list ! It's got the basics. 
How about BEYOND THE BASICS
Here are a few items that I have been adding to my stash. Not in priority order.

GAMES (cards and board)
SPICES AND GRAVY. (The basics get old really quick without flavoring)
COOKBOOKS (gotta know how to cook and don't rely on memory)
BOOKS (all different types on all different subjects. Fiction and nonfiction)
MOVIES AND TV SHOWS. People will do anything to excape for a while. Store a little battery operated 7-8" DVD/TV or laptop, that you can charge using a solar charger. Not only DVD movies are good but recorded TV. I record on DVD everything I watch. They may be great for trade or to keep you sane during an insane time)
SOLAR BATTERY CHARGER (A must have.)
RECHARGABLE BATTERIES ( Nickel Metal Hydride (spelling??) will last the longest. DON'T GO CHEAP ON THESE. get the best)
COFFEE (OMG what we do without that. Not the store bought canned junk but store green beans and roast yourself. They will stay fresh longer than roasted) 
TEA (don't drink it but may be good for trade)
THERMOS (A GOOD ONE!! Don't go cheap on this item. Keeps liquids hot and you can cook your beans in it. Fill 1/4 full of beans, fill with boiling water, wrap in towels and let sit for 10 hours(overnight). It will cook the beans most of the way if not all the way.)
STERNO (can use to cook without smoke, great for starting a fire)
TOOLS (Not electric tools but the old manual ones. Easy to find at antique shops, pawn shops, garage sales. These may save your life when no power is not available)
HARDWARE (Screws, bolts, nails)
TAPE (can fix anything with tape)
CANDY (need a treat every once in a while, especially with kids)
CLOTHES AND SHOES (SHOES, SHOES, SHOES. Clothes wear out quickly when you are working)
BIBLE (I consider this a "basic" item. This is a must have item. Can't live without)
MP3 PLAYER AND LOW POWER SPEAKERS, FILLED WITH MUSIC (Music soothes the savage soul. You can charge using a solar charger. It will bring comfort when you need it most. I also put audio books on mine. Fill it not only with your favorite music but also your less than favorite music. You will get tired of the favorites really quick.)
PHOTOS (get your pictures printed. If you are like me, you have THOUSANDS of pictures on your computer. Go through them and get some from each year printed.Pack them carefully and treat them as treasures. They will be.)
WALKIE-TALKIE (Can be useful in many situations. You can also give one to a neigbor as a way to communicate during an emergency)
ALCOHOL BEVERAGE (You may not be a drinker but it is good to barter, cook, dulls pain when injured and who knows, maybe you will need a swift drink on occasion)

Anybody have other suggestions??


----------

